# Minianwendungen starten manchmal nicht?



## Infineon (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo auch,

 habe leider das Problem,das sich ab und zu die Minianwendungen nicht starten lassen.
 Manchmal,aber eher selten starten die nicht automatisch wenn ich Windows hochfahre.
 Meistens sind es nur 1 oder 2 Anwendungen die nicht aufpoppen,versuche ich das Menü dann mit Rechtsklick-Minianwendungen aufzurufen,passiert gar nichts.
 Auch über die Systemsteuerung lässt sich das Menü nicht aufrufen.

 Melde ich mich ab und wieder an,ist wieder alles ganz normal.

 Weiß wer was das sein kann?

 Ist ein Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit,soweit alles aktuell.

 Danke schonmal.


----------



## zyklop (30. Dezember 2009)

Deaktiviere mal die Benutzerkontensteuerung (User Account Control).

  Start - Systemsteuerung - Alle Systemsteuerungselemente - Benutzerkonten - "Einstellung der
  Benutzerkontensteuerung ändern" - Regler anpassen


----------



## Infineon (30. Dezember 2009)

Also auf sowas kam ich jetzt nicht,die Steuerung ist auch aus,hält ja sonst keiner aus^^


----------

